# Ick



## morningsky (Apr 22, 2008)

I currently have ick in my tank caused by stress, changing our gravel substrate to sand and adding new fish. I added salt attempted to raise temp, no effect. so I added Ick out sensitive..Formaldehyde 5.55%...because I have catfish and clown loaches. It says after 24 hours do a 50% water change, then for ick repeat every 3 days for 3 treatments. If we do this routine a 50% water change 3 times equals 225 gallons of water changed. Is this necessary or could partial water changes and vacuuming gravel be as effective?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

The water changes are just as important as the meds when treating ich. You're removing the trophonts during the different life cycles with the water changes. I wouldn't miss a one!


----------



## morningsky (Apr 22, 2008)

Just wanted to do the right thing.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I've never used the medication you're using, but it sounds like someone really thought about the life cycle of the ich when manufacturing it. Please post back when you complete the treatment and let us know if you're satisfied with the results.


----------



## morningsky (Apr 22, 2008)

I did my second medication tx. today, have added salt also, but no results. We did a 50% water change vacuumed gravel waited 3 days for next tx....bottle states do another 50% water change tomorrow...if I dont see any results I may go ahead and change products...but I am concerned about the loaches and catfish. I know Ick affects your entire tank, but the only fish with visible signs is one clown loach.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

For some reason, ich always seem to affect clown loaches worse than other fish. I'd say a huge percentage of hobbyist seem to introduce ich to a tank with a clown loach.

Not many products you can safely use with them, and my favourite ich med contains malachite green and formalin, a real "no no" for loaches. I have heard of people using it at half strength without any problems when clown loaches are involved.


----------



## morningsky (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks I think after the water change tomorrow I am going to change meds.. I just noticed the ick is spreading to the other clown loaches and this fish are flashing more.


----------



## morningsky (Apr 22, 2008)

I have done another water change and changed ich med to the one you recommended and that resulted in no more ICH/ICK :dancing: I used the formalin/malachite green at a half dosage and woke in the morning to no visible ick. I will do another water change in 3 days and continue to observe fish closely. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

No problem...Quick Cure is hard to beat, IMO.

Make sure you continue to use it for 3 or 4 days after the last spots fall off.

Should you notice any flaky appearance to the clown loaches after you're done with the Quick Cure, Melafix will usually take care of it.


----------



## morningsky (Apr 22, 2008)

I noticed yesterday our Acei is holding. Is there a potential problem with the medications and the fry? Should I let her continue to hold or try to strip her now? Again thanks for your advice. You and this forum provide an invaluable resource to hobbyists.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I've had fish spawn while treating with Quick Cure, with no ill effects.

Since you're dosing at half strength, I wouldn't worry about it!


----------

